# syitable evening bag?



## Leliforever (Aug 8, 2009)

I decided to ask for help because I cannot decide myself!

Well,I have this wedding coming now and I went shopping the other day and I bought a beautiful dress (strapless) ,not too short-just a little above the knee,in very-very-very light green colour (at light you may think you see yellow and white in it but it's green)
And I also got some really nice sandals in gold,and some braceletes in white and gold as well.

I'm now in search for an evening bag you know.My mum said I should buy one in gold but I'm thinking that the whole outfit would be too light-coloured and you couldn't make a difference,you know.Your eye wouldn't get attracted when you would look at me...

I was thinking of buing a "pop" colour bag to make it more ... interesting nad maybe a bracelet in the same colour???

What do you think would suit the outfit better


----------

